# Parking and pub grub for an 85 year old in North Yorkshire



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Next Saturday I want to take my mother up to the north Yorkshire - probably up Settle and Hawes way - give her a pub lunch and let her people watch for a while. Having looked at the parking restrictions on the local council web sites, I doubt I will park my 3.5 tonne van into a town centre (mother will not have a blue badge). The only place I can think of where I may be able to park up for a while is Ribblehead Viaduct.

Any suggestions where I can take her for a decent pub lunch?


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

You could try the Hill Inn - just down the road from Ribblehead. They also have a CL and very large car park, so you could park there. Phone ahead to make sure they are open - they aren't always. 015242 41256

There is also a carpark in the centre of Skipton where you can park a motorcaravan. My M/H is 22 feet, and there are a few slots in the Coach Street carpark that it will fit in. This is a copy of the statement by Craven District Council re parking - you should be OK in Settle, Ingleton, or Skipton, as long as you can find a double bay

_1. Height restrictions. Within Craven the only Council car park with a height restriction is Cavendish Street, Skipton - 6'6''. 
2. Requirements for parking within bay confines (including any requirement for purchasing two parking tickets where the length of a vehicle means that it overhangs a second bay at its rear). All car parks require vehicles to park wholly within a parking bay. However, should a vehicle require two bay lengths and only one bay width, this would be permitted provided a parking ticket was purchased for each parking space. This would only be permitted in a double row. Coach bays are reserved for coaches only. _

In Skipton the Wooly Sheep is good, in Settle the Golden Lion is good, and in Ingleton the Wheatsheaf is good.

Rick


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*Hill Inn*

Rick,  many thanks for your help. I took my mother to the Hill Inn on Saturday and we both loved it. It had great food and drink and as the atmosphere was congenial. It was the sort of place you could sit by the fire for the rest of the day, supping.

A bit of a gem on the moors I think!

Ribblehead came up trumps with the railway line busier than I have seen it for some time and the area full of walkers on a sponsored 'Heart Charity' walk.

Overall, we had a wonderful day.

It does show how useful this site in and how useful a motorhome is for looking after people who are not quite as young as they used to be.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Th Blackwell Ox Inn Carlton in Cleveland. Great food especially if you like Thai. Still taking tourers on small camp site behind pub. If you want to stay PM and I'll have a word with Jeff the owner. Site is near Stokesley right at the foot of Carlton Bank in the Cleveland hills, very quiet. Whitby 3/4 of an hour plenty to see and do. Not in the Ribble area but worth a trip magnificent scenery.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Glad it worked out.  The Hill Inn was for many years, my local, when I lived in Ingleton. Still get up there quite often. Bean and Colin (Mine Hosts at the Hill Inn) are quite good friends of ours,

Rick


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Helmsley had a car park for motorhomes. I think that it was free too.


----------

